
OxyContin Maker Explored Expansion into “Attractive” Anti-Addiction Market - howard941
https://www.propublica.org/article/oxycontin-purdue-pharma-massachusetts-lawsuit-anti-addiction-market
======
celticninja
Reminds me of Bill Hicks.

"...He’s going for that anti-marketing dollar. That’s a good market. He’s very
smart."

